# Writer Memes ...



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Heh. More please.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm so stealing all of these!!


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG, I love writer memes (because they're 99% of the time very true to the T)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


>


I'm trying hard to get in touch with my inner Captain Jack today


----------



## Accord64 (Mar 12, 2012)

And sometimes when I get Beta-reader feedback...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Being a writer means inventing covers and titles that best portray the story:


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)




----------



## melodybremen (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Christopher Holliday (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it weird we have the same expression on our faces?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

*Because you can't copyright a title!*


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Christopher Holliday said:


> Is it weird we have the same expression on our faces?


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

Problem here is, I want to look at him all the time instead of actually write ...


----------

